# Ich?



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this is ich, I just want to make sure. I got the fish last Wednesday (he had ich coming out of the shipping box) and started the heat (86 deg)/salt (1-1.5tsp/gallon) treatment on Friday. He just started rubbing his side on the powerhead. He seems to be eating just fine and it active in the tank. I want to make sure I'm doing everything possible to get rid of it. Been changing 10% water every day/every other day.

I thought the white spots would disappear by now though?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes I think that he will be fine. Alot of the wild caught fish have little bumps like that. The salt should work, or eventually it will go away, watch to make sure they arent spreading...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In 86 degrees the lifespan of ich is approximately 7 days. It is good to leave salt for a total of 2 weeks in tank. If you remove water you should replace the salt. If it is indeed ich, which i have some doubt unless it spreads to the body you should have added 1 teaspoon per gallon per day for 3 days. If after a couple weeks it has not disappeared then my best guess is that this is a bad case of lymphocystis (a virus). If it turns out to be the latter it usually goes away on its own with pristine water conditions.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

How is it going? Any beter?


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> How is it going? Any beter?


No change. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it though.

Is there a pictoral site of infections or what other things effect just the fins? I don't see any type of white spots on his actual body. His fins aren't rotting away so luckily it's not fin rot.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Well keep the treatment going. Yes there is a sick fish index. Look under the saved topics and the first subject is it.


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> Well keep the treatment going. Yes there is a sick fish index. Look under the saved topics and the first subject is it.


He keeps swimming/rubbing his body against the hard surfaces (powerhead chamber/magnetic algae thing) His skin itches?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Thats what that probley means, there are many resions for "flashing" but I would say that yours are extreemly likly to be iching because of those.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

It is very common for the Ichthyophtirius to infect the fins first as they have lighter mucus protections on them. There are also very effective commercial medicines available at your lfs to take care of this Ich.

Harry


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Any update?


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Any update?


No change really. It looks like one of the white dots may have fell off his top fin. It looks like theres a "dull white" spot where the dot used to be, but the remaining specks are still there. He seems to have one above his left eye now as well. Today is the 10th day of salt treatment. I'll get updated pictures later tonight.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

What about your tank temp... still over 86º???


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

1.5 weeks ago

















Today


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

... i can't believe treatment is not working yet... anyway there is nothing else you can do... keep your water temp high and salt treatment till those f... parasites disappear...







!


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> ... i can't believe treatment is not working yet... anyway there is nothing else you can do... keep your water temp high and salt treatment till those f... parasites disappear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. I'm ready to pull him out and pick the damn things off!

On the bright side, I haven't seen him flashing at all.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If there is no change in 2-3 days i'd recommend you eliminate those parasites with a nail... IMO maybe your P has not Ich but other parasite pretty common here in Venezuela (i think you got a Venezuelan Elong since he looks exactly like mine) and very resistant to salt treatment.

This is what i've done in the past and i suggest you do: You should take your Elong from your tank, put it on a damp cloth and quickly remove parasites (white spots) whit a nail (watch your fingers, be careful)... then (quickly again) put your fish back in the tank, add some more salt and wait a few days to confirm everything is OK... good luck anyway...







!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Are piranha sensitive to stuff like QuICK cure? I've used it on many other fish, including betta (which are very sensitive to salt). Because if they aren't, i'd say start using a formalyn green product asap, it'll clear up in no time.


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Are piranha sensitive to stuff like QuICK cure? I've used it on many other fish, including betta (which are very sensitive to salt). Because if they aren't, i'd say start using a formalyn green product asap, it'll clear up in no time.


Piranha are sensitive to Malachite green but they tolerate it if used at half strength. I have used it on baby RBP's and Silver Dollars a couple of times and it cured the ich without any fish loss.


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

gopiqpp said:


> Are piranha sensitive to stuff like QuICK cure? I've used it on many other fish, including betta (which are very sensitive to salt). Because if they aren't, i'd say start using a formalyn green product asap, it'll clear up in no time.


Piranha are sensitive to Malachite green but they tolerate it if used at half strength. I have used it on baby RBP's and Silver Dollars a couple of times and it cured the ich without any fish loss.
[/quote]

I was able to pull him out and scrape one or two off his fins. He bit the net, wouldn't let go, and kept making frog/toad noises as he flopped around.

Anyone know anything more about this possible "resistant strain" and if the commercial treatments will effect it?


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

The last 6 to 7 white spots fell off a couple weeks ago at about the same time.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

LILEVO said:


> The last 6 to 7 white spots fell off a couple weeks ago at about the same time.


Nice to hear that...


----------

